

Show HN: JackDB - HTML5 database development client - saro1
http://www.jackdb.com/

======
saro1
We're working on database developments tools that work in the web browser.

Of course, we'd love your feedback, questions and comments. If you're
interested, sign up or email me at: saro [at] jackdb [dot] com.

